# Nissan Wheel Lock Broke, Need Help fast!



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, I hope someone can help me. I was changing my brakes last night and one of the Nissan Wheel locks cracked and it was still on tight! I think the Tire people tightened the things on too tight! Anyhow, there is no way for me to get the wheel off unless somehow I drill the thing off, but has anybody done this, what on earth do you have to do to free this lug nut???? Drill the surface multiple times then try to hammer it off???? 

Please help
Chris


----------



## plkorek (Jul 8, 2003)

I encountered the same problem a few months back, I was unscrewing one of the lug nuts when the screw that comes out out from the rotor cracked in half.
What i ended up doing was taking the other lug nuts off ( thankfully they didn't break ) and used a high-pressured hammer to hammer the broken screw out of there.
You can get a replacement screw at most auto parts stores for a few dollars, but the challenging part ( at least for me ) was bringing in the new screw through the rotor. I think you can either hammer it in through the back side or pull it through with a lug nut on the screw itself, i did the latter.
Hope it works for you.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Well with the wheel lock being smooth, I guess I have to drill it or something, I am taking it to Nissan because its their wheel lock that broke. I never used a gun on it. i wonder if they can bite onto the smooth lug with some locking grips and turn it out. I mean you would need to really clamp down because its still under tight torque. Maybe they will use a hammer on it, so the stud will most likely need changed too. Another expensive thing. i still have the orginal lugs in the package from when i bought the car, so they are Nissan, I wonder if they will give me new locks?? warranty?
Chris


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

they'll prolly have an "easy-out" dealy that fits over the outside of the lug. if they're any good at all, that is...

possibly warranty... if not, go to the tire shop and bitch at 'em for using an impact gun on your locks. make 'em pay. i hate clowns with impact guns. i had to make the guys in the service department at janesville nissan take all the lugs off, redo them by hand, and torque them. assclowns, man.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had a front end flat, I tried to loosen the nuts and the wheel spun, friggin ice-holes, anyway I had to wedge a stick between the seat and the brake pedal so I could break the nuts free... thats the last time I let anyone use a air gun on my wheels... friggin ice-holes


----------

